# Rabbit building a nest.



## Nicole S (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi all, wondering if anyone can help me? My female rabbit has randomly started digging like crazy the last week or so. And then today she has began building a nest in her bedroom. She’s had a litter 3 months ago but I’m not worried she could be pregnant again as the boys were castrated 4 months ago and are in a separate hutch. I’m in England and All I can think is that because the weather has been terrible is she feeling the cold? Does anyone else have bunnies that do this this time of year? She has a snuggle safe and blankets aswell and the hutch is covered in the rain and wind.


----------



## Preitler (Sep 22, 2018)

Could be just a false pregnancy, that is quite common with intact does, can happen several times per year. Hormones make them think they are pregnant, some go the full way, build nests like crazy and even pluck a lot of fur, completly normal. It should be over in a few days.
Nothing to do with weather, although imho they are more prone to it in spring when hormones rage.

Anyway, I too had a surprise litter this year and have no clue how she managed to get knocked up, so false pregnancy or not, I give them a lot of hay and a nestbox.

When did you remove the kits from the last litter? Small breeds can mature as early as 8-10 weeks, one of my 10lbs mutts managed to get pregnant by her brother at 14 weeks (separated at 12 weeks, but there was an unlatched hutch door at 14 weeks), so it is theoreticly possible that she is pregnant if you didn't seperate a month ago. Although that isn't very likely when your litter was just 8 weeks a month ago, would be a freak accident. 
False pregnancies on the other hand are a normal routine.

Doesn't hurt to prepare everything just in case.


----------



## Orrin (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a spayed female that recently started to behave strangely, making odd little squeaking noises as in this film clip: 



I separated her from what I thought was her bonded sister and she stopped crying; but, she immediately started building a nest as if possessed. She kept at it for several days and lined it with her own fur. Lately, she has settled down; but, from time to time she will go back to the nest. It seems to comfort her.


----------



## Nicole S (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks guys! Was just so curious if it’s something other people have seen. I separated the babies at 10 weeks and they’re all at their homes now. I kept one but that one is a girl. 100% 
The pregnancy was a accident too the dad managed to get her pregnant on their way to the vet.


----------

